# Morel Mushroom Enthusiast Loses Secret Spot to High-Tech Hunter



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Is this really possible, just by a phone pic posted on the net??

*http://www.sheersoycandles.com/blogs/articles/3156552-morel-mushroom-enthusiast-loses-secret-spot-to-high-tech-hunter*


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yup its very true. If you have a digital camera just look up the option to turn the GPS tagging feature off. Most of the new dig cameras now, their default is off, and you would have to turn it to on. Take a picture download it to your PC and right click on the photo to see if you can find any lat lon coordinates. Just another reason why you dont post pictures on the internet or especially facebook, people can find out where you live or anything else really. This was a huge topic in 2008. Because of popular sites such as Facebook, they had to implement a computer programming eventually, where if you downloaded a pic onto their site it will automatically strip out the coordinate data. 

I hope to get into morels this year. Never hunted for them before.Should be fun. 
take care

jeff


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Man, that neighbor is kind of a dick. Also, its the camera phones that have the geotagging. Digital camera don't unless the have some form of GPS (which none of mine do and not sure any do.) you can turn the geotagging off if you go into your settings.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

id delete my facebook first...
then id use my "one call" to contact my attorney


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

how do i do this? i put a pic off my cell phone onto my computer and right clicked it and went to properties but i see no gps location etc.


----------



## Weioo (May 3, 2011)

varminthunter said:


> how do i do this? i put a pic off my cell phone onto my computer and right clicked it and went to properties but i see no gps location etc.


I'd like to see if someone can figure this out. Seems fishy to me, I'll be checking my iPhone for this feature but I bet only the manufacturer has access to it.....Kinda like that tracking **** they claimed was a 'bug' a couple weeks [email protected]%$*%$# Apple and Steve Jobs!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, it's quite possible.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds likely to me. I'd never heard of it until I saw this post. I just got a new phone about a month ago. It's not a smart phone, but it's a pretty decent 3G messaging phone. I just selected the camera function and looked in the menu bar and the first thing that popped up was a geo-tagging function which was already turned off. 

I wanted to test it so I turned it on and went out to take a picture to see what happened. I came back in and was going to see what happened but it looks like the geo-tagging was off again. I tried again and during the save function, it came back with a message that it couldn't sync up or something like that. I don't know if it's because I don't normally use the GPS function on my phone. I think that's and option you have to pay for which I don't.

John


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

All I can say is thats no neighbor/friend, The 2nd commandment is Love your neighbor as your self, well that neighbor knew exactly what he was doing, he ripped off a so called friend/neighbors spot, That person there would never be considered a friend again in my book.
Its dirty and lowdown, not a damn thing the guy can do about it but shake the dust from his feet and move on!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, talk about TMI!!!


----------

